# Got a monitor...pics



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

we... uh my friend sorta bought a small savanna monitor the other day and i guess he did not know what he was getting himself into until it bit him... so he gave it to me today and right know it is about 5" with the tale and i am keeping him in a 10 gal aquarium for the moment. I know they will get about 3' and i am willing to take care of him. I just looking for some ideas for different diets as well as supplements, lighting, proper bedding, humidity, good cage size ect... I will post pics of it soon. I am rly happy to have picked this awesome lizard up :wootwoot

*Pics:*


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i got a sanavha thay are cool and thay well eat anythang thay arnt fussyjust one note thay kneed a big cage like 3 by 6 ft would still be called as kinda small


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That 10 gallon tank won't be lasting very long with that thing.









Here's a good caresheet I found for the savannah monitor.

It says you'll need an enclosure with a floorspace of about 8x4. That's pretty damn big - so good luck with that one. It also has some details about the diet, lighting and how to outfit your enclosure as well. All good to know.

Try and read as much as possible. Go out and buy books or order them online to get more info - but find out which ones are recommended first. And maybe visit some hardcore herp forums that will have people much more knowledgeable about the husbandry of such an animal. Also, if there are any reptile rescues, reptile zoos or zoos in general in your area that have these give those people a call and see if you can ask them about how they care for theirs - and be sure to take notes.

Good luck!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Mettle said:


> That 10 gallon tank won't be lasting very long with that thing.:laugh:
> 
> Here's a good caresheet I found for the savannah monitor.
> 
> ...


Oy site says i should keep him on damp dirt and not sand... i just bought sand today...oh well ill go get dirt soon...so i guess according to that site its more of a hot rainforest terrium compared to a desert terrium. I got the tank up to 30 and the humidty is about 60%. He has a big water dish in their and I saw him soke a bit....The only Zoo i know of in montreal doesnt have any montiers







 Thnx for all the help man.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

ha! ha! i just got one two he's sleeping on my lap very tamed lizard! he likes eggs so will yours make sure you boil them boiled eggs thay like!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Montreal has TONS of reptile enthusiasts. Look around on the net and you'll find a lot of people who can help you out. I'll also pm you a Canadian reptile forum to put you into contact with other Canadian monitor owners.

If that fails, here in Ottawa we have a reptile zoo called Little Ray's. It's a great place if you're ever in town. But you could also shoot them a message and see if they have recommendations and advice for you. Their website is:

http://www.raysreptiles.com/

Good luck!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ask me anythang man ive had mine for bout 9 years now ,, p.s thay live along time,,, i feed mine dead chicks i got a beezillion birds around and once and a wile one dont make it... i figger its good for him he can get his cal. and everythang

and you did know thay kneed a strong heat lamp right


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

cueball said:


> ask me anythang man ive had mine for bout 9 years now ,, p.s thay live along time,,, i feed mine dead chicks i got a beezillion birds around and once and a wile one dont make it... i figger its good for him he can get his cal. and everythang
> 
> and you did know thay kneed a strong heat lamp right


ye course his tank is at about 30 and 35 on the warm side. The humidity is about 60%

Thnx for all the help mettle ill check out the site you pmd me He seems to be a bit shy every time i come near the tank he hides in his cave. I guess he is just still jumpy seeing as i only got him 2 days ago. So far he hasn't eating a thing but my friend did feed him a good size pinky for giving him to me so he should be fine. Bad news is my mom found out i was keeping him and wants me to get rid of it







im gunna try to convince her other wise and if she makes me give it ill make sure it goes to a good home and not back to the pet shop. Ne way Thnx for all the help everyone. Me and Crack thank you


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Fiesty little guy, monitors are fun to have but at the sametime it takes a lot of repsonsibility, I used to own a nile and a blackthroat monitor


----------



## Clobro (Apr 12, 2007)

You could always ask your "Friend" where he bought him.. and go request some info from the place ... but the info the others gave is pretty accurate.. Enjoy your monitor... theyre fiesty little guys.. but fun!

-PXFL-


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Clobro said:


> You could always ask your "Friend" where he bought him.. and go request some info from the place ... but the info the others gave is pretty accurate.. Enjoy your monitor... theyre fiesty little guys.. but fun!
> 
> -PXFL-


Already done....my monitor is doing GREAT he has grown at least 1.5-2.5" since i got him, eating like a champ and he has come along way in terms of how tame he is. I am going to be posting an update soon with new pics and a feeding vid...this guy loves his crickets.


----------

